# My cat went missing, I found him, but he keeps going to that house



## reixstrange (Nov 27, 2013)

I moved to a new house and kept my two cats inside for 2 weeks to familiarise with the new environment. When I let them outside one of them went missing for 27days. He had been living in someones garden for 15days when the lady saw my posters and called. 
My problem now is that he seems fine for 4 or 5 days, going outside and coming back home and then suddenly one day he doesnt return. He has done it now 6 times. He always goes back to that house where I find him the first time, it may take him 1 or 2 days to show up there, even if its only 1/2mile from home. Worst thing is that he started to get inside of that house through the catflap and attack the cat that lives there, also he doesnt let the lady there to touch him or pick him up. 

I dont know what to do, the lady that lives in that house is being so nice, but I still think his behaviour is not acceptable, getting inside someone house, hidding there and attacking the cat.

I tried to keep him inside after going missing the first time but he learnt to force the locked catflap and go outside. I bought a new catflap, a hopper feeder and spray Feliway in the house. He keeps doing it, and I am running out of ideas of why he goes to that house. I told the lady not to feed him but I am unsure about that as she is a very old lady, and anyway my cat could be eating her cat's food.

I am going to lock him inside the house for some time now, but I would appreciate some ideas to stop him doing that. My other cat is fine, she will continue to go outside even if it seems unfair, but she never goes far and always come back.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome to Pet Forum

Some cats (especially males) seem to have such a strong attachment to their territory that they find it very difficult to adjust to being moved. It seems when you first let him out he wanted to find his way back to your old house and got lost en route, got very hungry and so ended up going in through the cat flap of the 'old lady's' house, and stealing food. i.e. the house was perhaps one port of call on his way to find his old home.

As you say, you're going to have to keep him shut in the house for some while now, possibly a couple of months, to give him a chance to bond properly with the new house, and hopefully, forget about his old home, and the old lady's house.

Even when you eventually let him out again there is a risk he might wander, so I assume he is already micro-chipped? If not get him done. I would also put on him a safety-snap-release collar with your phone number and post code. These personalised ones are good:

Shop | Daintypaws

If it were my cat I would buy the lady who has been inconvenienced by your cat attacking her cat and stealing food, a battery operated microchip cat flap which once installed would prevent your cat from getting in her house ever again. They are not cheap but are worth it. I bought one for a neighbour to stop one of my cats getting in her house.

If your cat is going to be shut indoors all the time for a fair while it is important you find ways to enrich the indoor environment for him, so he has things to entertain him, stimukate him mentally, and help him feel more settled. Tall cat trees are good, (plenty of nice fair priced ones at Amazon, ebay and Zooplus).

Also shelves fitted up the wall, like these: (plenty of good ideas to adapt)

cat shelving - Yahoo Image Search Results

One-to-one interactive play with you will help too, as will daily grooming. All things that will help him build a sense of belonging in his new home. 

It also might be worth giving him a course of Zylkene, which is a supplement that is effective at helping with anxiety related to territorial issues. You open the capsule and mix the powder with food. Cats find it palatable. You need to give it for a month to see benefit.

http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/zylkene-capsules-priced-per-tablet-75mg.html


----------

